# Bullying does picking on a single doe



## Ivy061 (Jun 18, 2014)

I have three mice, all female. About 3 days ago one of my mice, Twitchy, started picking on another, Vee. She was chasing her, chewing the fur off her face and biting her to the point of bleeding. We seperated Twitchy and put her in her own cage. We felt bad about keeping her alone so we gave her to a friend who has 4 mice already. Now today, the other mouse, Sneakers, who up until this point hasn't bothered anybody, injured Vee. She was bitten all over her shoulders, deeply. We seperated the pair of course. Vee seems to be alright, eating and drinking normally. 
Now I'm in a predicament though. Were my two mice bullies? Or is Vee just too submissive? She doesn't run away when attacked, just makes noise and hunkers down. 
Mice are social creatures correct? I can't keep them seperated. But I'm afraid that if I introduce a new mouse it will either be bullied by Sneakers or bully Vee.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

I had a bully mouse and I put her on her own for a week and let the other 2 live happily together .... I put the bully mouse back into the cage before I cleaned it out so it smelled only of the other 2 mice so the bully was the new mouse ..... the other 2 seemed to stick together and not put up with any bullying from the other mouse ..... it might work for you ....


----------

